# OLED: What we know



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: CNET


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

Personally, I would be a bit hesitant to jump into OLED technology (as a consumer), first because of its cost which is predicted to be anywhere from 5 to 15 times the cost of existing technologies, and secondly because of an unproven track record.

I'm speaking primarily of the lifetime of the OLED relative to the later point. OLEDs don't have the life of an_ inorganic_ LED which most people are familiar with (100,000s of hours of life), and their failure can be exacerbated by driving the OLED cell to higher brightness levels. Brightness is one of the benchmarks that OLEDs are being matched to, so drive levels may be high. Dead or dying pixels will be the result, though that's another one of those "what we Don't know" things that remains to be seen.

This also lends itself to image burn-in questions for the technology, one which perplexed plasma displays for some time (and still does to some extent). 

Right now, I'm pretty happy with LCD and plasma technologies, and despite what the article states, good LDC or plasma displays can provide a pretty impressive image.

That being said, OLED display technology will have some excellent applications for commercial and unique uses and has some capabilities that just don't exist in current display technology (e.g., wrapping it around irregular surfaces, or applying it like wallpaper).


----------



## davinden (Aug 21, 2012)

The OLED technique is very creative and they can be famous in future.OLED can be printed onto any suitable substrate by an inkjet printer or even by screen printing, theoretically making them cheaper to produce than LCD or plasma displays.However, fabrication of the OLED substrate is more costly than that of a LCD, until mass production methods lower cost through scalability.


----------

